# AEP



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

I am hoping someone that lives in the area could let me know on here when the ice comes off the ponds down there? I live two hours north and was hoping to know they are unfrozen before I make the drive down that way. Thanks in advance!!


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

My small ponds are probably 80% open. Our ice wasn't solid at all this year, so it went fast.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

M.Magis said:


> My small ponds are probably 80% open. Our ice wasn't solid at all this year, so it went fast.


Thank you very much! Wasn't sure how much ice you got down that way, just know up this way most of the lakes are still covered the last I looked!


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Anyone know if the gates are open or not on the haul roads?


----------

